# Java 5 (J2SDK 1.5.0.01) installation [solved]

## rblock

Hallo,

hat jemand schon das aktuelle sun-jdk 1.5.0.01 installiert? Respektive wie installiert? Emerge möchte nicht und so bleibt eigentlich nur die Installation von Hand. Aber gibt es wirklich so gravierende Mängel?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich möchte mir nämlich das Poseidon UML-Tool mit Eclipse Integration anschaffen und das läuft nur mit Java 5.  :Confused: 

Anfragende Grüße

----------

## Earthwings

```
$ java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.5.0] "Sun JDK 1.5.0" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.5.0)

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.01" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01) *
```

Hab es eine Zeitlang benutzt (problemlos per emerge installiert), dann aber auf das blackdown umgestellt, weil es Probleme mit Apaches axis gab und im Druckdialog die Hälfte aller Papierformate fehlten.

----------

## rblock

Leider ist Blackdown auch nur 1.4.2, und Poseidon benötigt eben leider zur Integration in Eclipse Java 5 (1.5.0.01)  :Sad: 

Aber laut eines Mitarbeiters von Gentleware sind die Probleme nicht so groß.  :Smile: 

Testende Grüße

----------

## rblock

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:

J2SDK 1.5 ist installiert und das Poseidon Plugin in Eclipse läuft nun auch.  :Very Happy: 

Glückliche Grüße

----------

## kzette

gibts ne schritt-für-schritt-anleitung für die installation von java5 unter linux? ich bin grad am verzweifeln....

Mein Problem ist, dass es trotz aktualisiertem portage kein ebuild von sun-j2sdk-1.5 gibt, nur die 1.42

----------

## reptile

nimm doch sun-jdk...

----------

## kzette

nur 1.42 vorhanden.. .

----------

## z4Rilla

1.5 wird wohl noch masked sein

----------

## kzette

dann müsste ich es mit einem emerge sun-jdk doch aber als maskiert angezeigt bekommen... . bei mir steht gar nichts da!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *kzette wrote:*   

> dann müsste ich es mit einem emerge sun-jdk doch aber als maskiert angezeigt bekommen... . bei mir steht gar nichts da!

 

ls /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/

dh: es existiert & wartet nur noch darauf von dir zu demaskiert werden  :Smile: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## rblock

Da muss ich hephaistos6 Recht geben: Es ist natürlich das sun-jdk-1.5.0.01 und nicht mehr das veraltete sun-j2sdk ebuild.  :Smile:   Denn auch offiziell ist man wieder zu der alten Bezeichnung JDK zurück gekehrt.

Und dies muss einfach nur demaskiert werden.

Unterstützende Grüße

----------

## fennex

Ich hab gestern die JDK1.5 installiert, lief ohne Probleme in wenigen Minuten. Allerdings ohne emerge, weil bei Java das mit Hand einfacher geht.

Anleitung:

1. das Jdk1.5 von java.sun.com runterladen (gewöhnlicherweise als ausführbare bin-Datei) 

2. einen Ordner anlegen, bei mir z.B. /opt/java

3. die jdk1.5-bin nach /opt/java kopieren und ausführen (je nach Rechteverteilung evtl. als root) - jetzt läuft Jdk1.5 eigentlich schon, zumindest wenn man es über 

```
/opt/java/jdk1.5.0/bin/java SomeJavaClass
```

 aufruft

4. für eine Systemweite Verwendung von Java sollte eine Datei mit folgendem Inhalt angelegt werden: 

```
# cat /etc/env.d/java/20jdk1.5.0

VERSION="Java JDK 1.5.0"

JAVA_HOME=/opt/java/jdk1.5.0

CLASSPATH=/opt/java/jdk1.5.0/jre/lib/rt.jar:.

JDK_HOME=/opt/java/jdk1.5.0

JAVAC=${JAVA_HOME}/bin/javac

ADDPATH="${JAVA_HOME}/bin:${JAVA_HOME}/jre/bin"

ADDLDPATH="${JAVA_HOME}/jre/lib/${PFORM}/:${JAVA_HOME}/jre/lib/${PFORM}/native_threads/:${JAVA_HOME}/jre/lib/${PFORM}/classic/"

MANPATH=/opt/java/jdk1.5.0/man

ENV_VARS="JAVA_HOME CLASSPATH JDK_HOME JAVAC ADDPATH ADDLDPATH MANPATH"
```

5. als root sollte man nun einfach ausführen 

```
# java-config -S jdk1.5.0
```

 ...damit ist Java 1.5.0 systemweit als Standart gesetzt

6. überprüfen kann man das mit: 

```
# java-config -L

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.1] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.1" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.1)

[j2sdk1.4.2] "Java SDK 1.4.2_03" (/etc/env.d/java/20j2sdk1.4.2)

[jdk1.5.0] "Java JDK 1.5.0" (/etc/env.d/java/20jdk1.5.0) *
```

Ich hoffe, damit sollte alles klar sein und da auch der javac dabei ist, wünsch ich allen fröhliches Java-entwickeln...

Fennex

----------

## rblock

Ich verstehe nicht, was für Probleme Du mit dem JDK 1.5.0.01 hast. Du musst doch nur in der "/etc/packages/packages.keywords" folgendes eintragen:

```
~dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.01 ~x86

~dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.5.0 ~x86
```

und schon läuft es wie geschmiert.  :Shocked: 

Und das erscheint mir doch viel einfacher als das, was Du vorschlägst. Abgesehen davon, dass dann ein einfacher Wechsel zwischen den Version mit java-config nicht mehr möglich ist. Und einige Pakete reagieren noch sehr heftig, sprich mit Abbruch, auf das JDK 1.5.x!

Erstaunte Grüße

----------

## fennex

 *Quote:*   

> Abgesehen davon, dass dann ein einfacher Wechsel zwischen den Version mit java-config nicht mehr möglich ist.

  wegen: 

```
# java-config -L

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.1] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.1" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.1)

[j2sdk1.4.2] "Java SDK 1.4.2_03" (/etc/env.d/java/20j2sdk1.4.2)

[jdk1.5.0] "Java JDK 1.5.0" (/etc/env.d/java/20jdk1.5.0) *
```

 kann ich z.B. mit: 

```
# java-config -S j2sdk1.4.2
```

 ganz einfach systemweit die Java Version umstellen.

Fennex

----------

## fennex

Vielleicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen, wie man das Plugin für Firefox/Mozilla richtig setzt. Falls man als default browser plugin Java1.5 verwenden will, und man Java nicht gemergt hat, sondern wie oben beschrieben manuell installiert.

Dafür einfach als root folgendes:  

```
# cd /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/

# rm libjavaplugin_oji.so

# ln -s /opt/java/jdk1.5.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

Dann Firefox neu starten und Java1.5 ist als plugin eingebunden. Das solls nun aber wirklich zu diesem Thread gewesen sein...

Fennex

----------

## jannis

Was is mit den SandBox-Problemen, die ja der Grund für die Maskierung sind?

Ist das Teil stabil?

----------

